# Blowgun hunting



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

I recently bought a .40 cal blowgun from cabela's and have found much information on GREAT homemade hunting darts. Im hoping to harvest a bushy tail soon with it.

Brower


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Go for a head shot if you are going to use a .40 caliber. I have a Cold Steel .625 Magnum Blowgun and I still don't take shots sometimes because of possible lack of penetration.

Here's some pics:

(Dollar bill shown for scale)
Magnum Blowgun:








Broadhead Dart:








Steel Tip Dart:


----------



## gamohunter (Feb 16, 2007)

u think u can`t kill somin with that i bet u can


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a homemade blowgun with darts made from bike wheel spindles. THey work great and i have harvested several squirrels with them. Makes it a little harder hunt b/c you have to get closer. The broadheads i made out of razor blades.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

Brower i also have a .40 cal from cabelas its 48 inchs how long is yours. i use spearhead to hunt but i hear broadheads work much better and i agree with cleankill47 go for th head thats how i get em. practice alot cause if you miss in the woods its hard to find your dart
ask if you have any questions


----------

